# Well it made me laugh. Sorry folder fans.......



## Hacienda71 (2 Feb 2016)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...empted-to-overtake-normal-bike-20160201105821


----------



## fossyant (2 Feb 2016)




----------



## mjr (2 Feb 2016)

Is it "What would you write if you didn't understand how gears work?", Alex?


----------



## night cycler (2 Feb 2016)

Bikes with smaller wheels are always going to be harder work. The folding bikes have the weight disadvantage too. I bet the guy is quite good on a road bike. I would be B******ed on one of them folding jobbies.


----------



## mjr (2 Feb 2016)

night cycler said:


> The folding bikes have the weight disadvantage too


Pardon? They have to be light enough to lift onto luggage racks and whatever. I think my not-particularly-light folder is the lightest bike I own.


----------



## potsy (2 Feb 2016)




----------



## RoubaixCube (2 Feb 2016)

Brilliant


----------



## mickle (2 Feb 2016)

It is funny tho.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Feb 2016)

night cycler said:


> _*Bikes with smaller wheels are always going to be harder work*_. The folding bikes have the weight disadvantage too. I bet the guy is quite good on a road bike. I would be B******ed on one of them folding jobbies.


You sure about that? 

Anyway, it made me chuckle


----------



## Specialeyes (2 Feb 2016)

Very funny - and saying that as someone who rides both. I just wish folks would learn the difference between peddling and pedalling though!


----------



## night cycler (2 Feb 2016)

The one I used to have, had heavy chunky steel tubing. I struggled to lift it in to the boot of the Granada at the time, but it fitted in quite easily, space wise. I think it was quite old, even though it was in good condition. I eventually gave it away. The front wheel would sometimes catch my foot when turning, depending on the position of the pedals.


----------



## Flying Dodo (2 Feb 2016)

I had a Brompton rider drafting me on the way into work yesterday. Cheeky blighter.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Feb 2016)

night cycler said:


> Bikes with smaller wheels are always going to be harder work. The folding bikes have the weight disadvantage too. I bet the guy is quite good on a road bike. I would be B******ed on one of them folding jobbies.


Weren't most speed records held for decades by Moulton bikes?


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Feb 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> I had a Brompton rider drafting me on the way into work yesterday. Cheeky blighter.


You were holding them up


----------



## Mrs M (2 Feb 2016)

That is funny.


----------



## night cycler (2 Feb 2016)

These Brompton riders are getting too good. They`ll be putting motors in the seat tube next.


----------



## jefmcg (2 Feb 2016)

I've actually noticed the opposite. When I used to commute on a folder, if I'd pass someone on a road bike, you could hear the hairs going up on the back of their neck, and they would pedal like mad to overtake me again, veins popping in the side of their head. 

It's a rarely acknowledged superpower of folding bikes: people think they are harder to ride with clown wheels etc etc, so you get a lot of "you're brave to be doing this ride on that bike" a lot. I got that on the first FNRttC I did. Personally I felt that woman on the dutch bike wearing jeans was the brave one.


----------



## fossyant (2 Feb 2016)

Hac is now hunted on his way to work - come on folks get out the kiddy bikes - like on the Mars/Snickers advert. (PS you won't catch him)


----------



## fossyant (2 Feb 2016)

night cycler said:


> These Brompton riders are getting too good. They`ll be putting motors in the seat tube next.



At this year's Brompton World Champs no doubt !!


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Feb 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I've actually noticed the opposite. When I used to commute on a folder, if I'd pass someone on a road bike, you could hear the hairs going up on the back of their neck, and they would pedal like mad to overtake me again, veins popping in the side of their head.
> 
> It's a rarely acknowledged superpower of folding bikes: people think they are harder to ride with clown wheels etc etc, so you get a lot of "you're brave to be doing this ride on that bike" a lot. I got that on the first FNRttC I did. Personally I felt that woman on the dutch bike wearing jeans was the brave one.



I recall keeping up with a roadie for a mile or so on my Brompton.

When we stopped at traffic lights, he looked down from his track stand and said: "Good speed."

Idiot, there was no wind and the stretch we'd just done was a slight decline.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Feb 2016)

night cycler said:


> Bikes with smaller wheels are always going to be harder work. The folding bikes have the weight disadvantage too. I bet the guy is quite good on a road bike. I would be B******ed on one of them folding jobbies.


Not really.


jefmcg said:


> I've actually noticed the opposite. When I used to commute on a folder, if I'd pass someone on a road bike, you could hear the hairs going up on the back of their neck, and they would pedal like mad to overtake me again, veins popping in the side of their head.
> 
> It's a rarely acknowledged superpower of folding bikes: people think they are harder to ride with clown wheels etc etc, so you get a lot of "you're brave to be doing this ride on that bike" a lot. I got that on the first FNRttC I did. Personally I felt that woman on the dutch bike wearing jeans was the brave one.


Who got drenched? My first FNRttC.


----------



## jay clock (2 Feb 2016)

I did a 10 mile TT on my Brompton. Compared to my average road bike I did about 34 mins vs about 28:30. I did insist on starting in the folded position though


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Feb 2016)

jay clock said:


> I did a 10 mile TT on my Brompton. Compared to my average road bike I did about 34 mins vs about 28:30. *I did insist on starting in the folded position though*


And the bike?


----------



## Gasman (2 Feb 2016)

Bloody typical! I was here first and this Johnny-come-lately pinches all my responses and likes!

Only kidding.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Feb 2016)

On the Brompton I find it's the upright position that slows things down. The recent wind has almost stopped me in my tracks sometimes.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> On the Brompton I find it's the upright position that slows things down. The recent wind has almost stopped me in my tracks sometimes.


I've contemplated fitting some ironic Tri-bars to mine ....


----------



## jefmcg (2 Feb 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Who got drenched? My first FNRttC.


Didn't rain that night. It turned around just before the beach, so may have missed someone getting drenched. I can't remember exactly when it was, but it was last 2011 and destination was Whitstable. Spent the entire Saturday sleeping through Unconvention


----------



## jefmcg (2 Feb 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> I've contemplated fitting some ironic Tri-bars to mine ....


Go for it! My first 600km audax there was a bromptonaut. He finished in time, I didn't.

Oh, here he is! https://flic.kr/p/f4ajdm


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Feb 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Didn't rain that night. It turned around just before the beach, so may have missed someone getting drenched. I can't remember exactly when it was, but it was last 2011 and destination was Whitstable. Spent the entire Saturday sleeping through Unconvention


I was thinking Brighton, a young French woman turned up on a sit up and beg bike, jeans, leather shoes and a light waterproof ... Maybe a leather briefcase as well. It hooned down (as myth has it like all of my FNRttC). She made it I recall.
I also did a drenched Whistable run .... And Brighton again ....


----------



## srw (3 Feb 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> I was thinking Brighton, a young French woman turned up on a sit up and beg bike, jeans, leather shoes and a light waterproof ... Maybe a leather briefcase as well. It hooned down (as myth has it like all of my FNRttC). She made it I recall.
> I also did a drenched Whistable run .... And Brighton again ....


It was our first tandem FNRttC, I believe. I don't _think_ it was all that wet.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Feb 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Go for it! My first 600km audax there was a bromptonaut. He finished in time, I didn't.
> 
> Oh, here he is! https://flic.kr/p/f4ajdm



This guy....

http://www.16inchwheels.uk/2015/03/25/my-brompton-2015/


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Feb 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> I've contemplated fitting some ironic Tri-bars to mine ....


Ironic... Or iconic?

I'm thinking about bar-ends. I have M type bars and I sometimes think some horizontal extensions below and parallel to the main grips would be handy for getting lower. Making a sort of capital H on its side. Would make emergency braking a bit difficult though.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ironic... Or iconic?
> 
> I'm thinking about bar-ends. I have M type bars and I sometimes think some horizontal extensions below and parallel to the main grips would be handy for getting lower. Making a sort of capital H on its side. Would make emergency braking a bit difficult though.


Or just retro fit some P bars.


----------



## Sara_H (3 Feb 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I've actually noticed the opposite. When I used to commute on a folder, if I'd pass someone on a road bike, you could hear the hairs going up on the back of their neck, and they would pedal like mad to overtake me again, veins popping in the side of their head.
> 
> It's a rarely acknowledged superpower of folding bikes: people think they are harder to ride with clown wheels etc etc, so you get a lot of "you're brave to be doing this ride on that bike" a lot. I got that on the first FNRttC I did. Personally I felt that woman on the dutch bike wearing jeans was the brave one.


I once joined a CTC organised ride on my step through town bike with panniers and MASSIVE basket on the front. Many jokes were made that in future I could bring flasks, cake and a full tea service to save the need for a cafe stop! Not wearing jeans, but certainly not wearing the lycra that appeared uniform among the group.
Needless to say I spent alot of time at the rear of the group, but not ALL the time. I seem to remember there was a lady on a folder on that ride too.


----------



## Kell (3 Feb 2016)

just_fixed said:


> Or just retro fit some P bars.



Or do what I did...

I took an H type and removed the M bars, and retro fitted slight risers and bar ends.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Feb 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions @Kell and @just_fixed 

Sticking bar ends on is one thing. Replacing the entire bars is a level of faffage I'm not prepared for. Especially as this is just something that crosses my mind occasionally when struggling into the wind on my commute, then evaporates.

I may add some ordinary bar ends (on the ends of the bars, not in the funny position I mention above) but that's about my limit for now.


----------



## T4tomo (3 Feb 2016)

I have some micro bar ends on my style, which I find really useful for both change of position on longer rides and for getting slightly more aero. I think a brommie is more than a match for a lot of hybrids and commuting mountain bikes. They do accelerate quicker due to the smalll wheels, but perhaps lack a bit of top end speed


----------



## oldwheels (4 Feb 2016)

How of earth do you get to see this. When I bring it up it is blanked out by a cosmetic ad which I cNnot get rid of.


----------



## byegad (4 Feb 2016)

just_fixed said:


> Weren't most speed records held for decades by Moulton bikes?


Yes and no, until UCI banned them from competition. However for real speed a Velomobile beats then hands down and usually with at least two of the three wheels sub 26".


----------



## jefmcg (4 Feb 2016)

oldwheels said:


> How of earth do you get to see this. When I bring it up it is blanked out by a cosmetic ad which I cNnot get rid of.


 You're lucky. . It's a pretty tin-eared parody site. Vastly inferior to The Onion.

And thus an excuse for this


----------



## roundthebendbromcycle (18 Feb 2016)

just_fixed said:


> Weren't most speed records held for decades by Moulton bikes?


I think it was from a standing start...or was that sitting


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Feb 2016)

roundthebendbromcycle said:


> I think it was from a standing start...or was that sitting


Sitting would've been a recumbent.... and I have two folding ones


----------

